# Sumac - Staghorn sumac and others



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Good honey plant, but not entirely dependable. Weather has to be just right and colonies strong. When it yields, the honey has a mild, vanilla flavor. Plant all you can, in hedgerows and areas that won't get cleared. People love to cut it down. It spreads by seed and by runners.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the dried fruiting bodies ('staghorns') for fueling my smoker. I agree with MP--plant all you can!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I love sour tasting things...tea made from the dried berries is terrific around a campfire.


----------



## redapples (Aug 1, 2014)

We have a few sumac stands in our area dont know how much honey comes from them, but red flower buds make excellent smoker fuel if picked when dormant before they start to green out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sumac honey is very good... they grow fast too.


----------



## shawn.rae (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a row of this along a cliff near my bees. The flowers will attract multiple bees to each bloom. The honey from the flower is very good, one of my favorite currently. The bloom is close to the clover bloom here, the my Sumach honey is a mix with clover.
The seed bulbs also will make a nice slow burning smoker fuel.
It will spread, and can grow to a surprising size.


----------



## The General (Apr 22, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> Good honey plant, but not entirely dependable. Weather has to be just right and colonies strong. When it yields, the honey has a mild, vanilla flavor. Plant all you can, in hedgerows and areas that won't get cleared. People love to cut it down. It spreads by seed and by runners.


Does this also relate to Winged Sumac? I have it all over my area but never see bees on it when its blooming.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

So has anyone tried to grow Staghorn sumac from seed ? I have read it can be very difficult to start and needs nicked with sandpaper or immersed in mild sulfuric acid solution or hot water ? I wonder if it needs stratified also ?


----------



## Kofu (Jan 26, 2011)

spunky said:


> I have read it can be very difficult to start [....] ? I wonder if it needs stratified also ?


Apparently cold stratification for 30+ days produces a 45% germination rate. Treatment with gibberellic acid, then cold stratification, boosts the rate to 60%.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have lots of Sumac and it it beautiful in many ways. However, once established it can spread very rapidly. So keep an eye on it! J


----------

